# Parallel Coil



## Gizmo

I really want to build this baby on my patriot. But I don't have 24g any recommendations? 

Watch "Parallel Coil Build" on YouTube - Parallel Coil Build: 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> I really want to build this baby on my patriot. But I don't have 24g any recommendations?
> 
> Watch "Parallel Coil Build" on YouTube - Parallel Coil Build:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




@vaalboy uses 28g for his as far as I know!


----------



## Gizmo

Just tried 28g, 12 wraps comes in at 0.6ohms, but takes forever to get hot :/ So failcake me


----------



## TylerD

Well 24g will take even longer. When you get the 100w mod you will be in business.


----------



## vaalboy

I use a 1.6mm id and although I don't count the wraps, usually end up between 0.8 and 0.9 with 28g. Works like a charm on my mini and is my preferred coil at the moment.


----------



## Alex

Been using this parallel coil in my KFL for a week now. 1.5mm id running at 0.7. And she vapes like a champ, reasonable clouds, but great flavour, and most importantly kick ass throat hit. I'm actually thinking of doing the same coil in my Trident RDA now.

hmmm..... experimentation time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I need to give this a try sometime. Thanks for bringing this up again @Gizmo and for all your supporting comments people...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

